# full echos



## cynthiaj54 (May 27, 2008)

Am I correct to bill 93307,26 , 93320,26, and 93325,26 for a full echo.  They are done at the hospital so I need to bill only for the professional component.
Thanks, I'm new to cardiology billing


----------



## dpumford (May 28, 2008)

Yes, you are correct but do make sure the dictation supports the full service Echo.


----------



## Davistm (Jun 17, 2008)

Agree with response by dpumford.  You should report only the professional component of echocardiographic studies performed in a facility.  Some additional information.  

The Intersocietal Commission for the Accreditation of Echocardiographic Laboratories [ICAEL] standards for a TTE report are that it must include comments on the L and R ventricles [size and function], the L and R atria [size], the mitral, aortic, tricuspid and pulmonary valves [structure and function], the pericardium and the aorta.  If any of these structures is not evaluated in the report, a limited study [93308] should be reported.

If Doppler add-on codes [93320, 93325] are reported, the interpreting physician should quantify any valvular regurgitation noted and provide a summary of observed blood flow - normal or abnormal.  It is best to specifically state that a color flow study was performed and that any regurgitation reported was estimated from the color flow study.

Terry


----------



## carrnr1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Terry,
Can you tell me where I can go to find the information you just stated is required documentation for the add ons 93320 and 93325?  We have an EMR system in place, and I need to make sure documentation supports the doppler and color flow, and exactly what documentation is needed to justify.  
Please help!
Nancy


----------

